# low progestrone, but regular periods?



## jenniferttc1

I have pretty regular periods ever 28-32 days, but just got the progestrone level from cd 21 last month, and it was a 6.5:( I have an appointment at the gyno today that I scheduled weeks ago, cause i have been ttc for 18 months now. Most people with no or weak ovulation also have irregular periods. So i was wondering what is going on? I did take clomid for 2 months a year ago, she didnt check my levels before taking the meds, but during the two cycles my levels were 10, and the second was 16.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I also have experienced cyst on my ovaries, I don't have alot, but I went to the doctor and had to be put on birth control for 2 months back in feb. to make a large cyst on my right ovary go away


----------



## Dazed

Jennifer - are you sure you were actually cd21 or 7dpo when you had the test done? I did mine a bit early by accident and had levels like that.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Dazed said:


> Jennifer - are you sure you were actually cd21 or 7dpo when you had the test done? I did mine a bit early by accident and had levels like that.

Yes, I have a 14 day lp, and started right on cd 28. My doctor will be doing another progestrone test, and I will also be having hubbys sperm testing along with HSG test and clomid all by may-june! She said it sounds like I just have weak ovulation sometimes.


----------



## Dazed

That's what I was going to say next and that I think I have heard of girls having regular cycles but not ovulating... sounds odd, but I guess it can happen. Hope it all get sorted out!

:dust:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

I had 30-35 day cycles and my progesterone tests were always <5. My GP stupidly said that as I was having periods it meant I was ovulating, how can he think this, anyway. Its totally possibly to have regularish cycles with rubbish progesterone


----------



## ponyparade

Hi there

i am looking to see my GP this week as i suspect i have low progesterone too. I have regular periods- every 28-32 days also. I get positive OPKs each month, so i think i am actually ovulating. I figured out that i may have low progesterone because i get PMS symptoms from about 4DPO right up to AF acutally arriving which isnt normal. These include period pains, sore boobs etc- plus about 5 days prior to AF i get VERY stressy and emotional and i spot alot which is a real warning sign. 

I have done my reasearch and progesterone is produced at high levels post ovulation as the folicle that ruptured to release the egg should begin to produce it. This is done so the lining of the womb which estrogen helped to get started pre ovualtion, can be thickened and strengthened to support a fertilised egg that attempts to implant. The spotting indicates low progesterone because sufficient progesterone helps your body "hold onto" the lining for long enough to allow sucessful implantation. 

I am concerned that despite my postive OPKs-im not actually ovulating, or if i am, my body for some reason is not producing enough progesterone to create an ideal environment to support an embryo... i already have a blocked tube... id really rather not have this issue too!

Do the doctors need to take blood tests on certain days of your cycle to establish your levels? just wondering when i should make an appointment for.

x


----------



## cranberry987

They usually say cd3 or 5, and 7 dpo, if you dont know when you ov then go cd21, 28, 35 and on.


----------



## jenniferttc1

cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had 30-35 day cycles and my progesterone tests were always <5. My GP stupidly said that as I was having periods it meant I was ovulating, how can he think this, anyway. Its totally possibly to have regularish cycles with rubbish progesterone

My gyno said to me yesterday that I had a very weak ovulation. My test came up positive to every month, but this is my third progestrone test, this one was the lowest, and with meds it was only at a 10. Did you get pregnant taking progestrone meds??


----------



## jenniferttc1

ponyparade said:


> Hi there
> 
> i am looking to see my GP this week as i suspect i have low progesterone too. I have regular periods- every 28-32 days also. I get positive OPKs each month, so i think i am actually ovulating. I figured out that i may have low progesterone because i get PMS symptoms from about 4DPO right up to AF acutally arriving which isnt normal. These include period pains, sore boobs etc- plus about 5 days prior to AF i get VERY stressy and emotional and i spot alot which is a real warning sign.
> 
> I have done my reasearch and progesterone is produced at high levels post ovulation as the folicle that ruptured to release the egg should begin to produce it. This is done so the lining of the womb which estrogen helped to get started pre ovualtion, can be thickened and strengthened to support a fertilised egg that attempts to implant. The spotting indicates low progesterone because sufficient progesterone helps your body "hold onto" the lining for long enough to allow sucessful implantation.
> 
> I am concerned that despite my postive OPKs-im not actually ovulating, or if i am, my body for some reason is not producing enough progesterone to create an ideal environment to support an embryo... i already have a blocked tube... id really rather not have this issue too!
> 
> Do the doctors need to take blood tests on certain days of your cycle to establish your levels? just wondering when i should make an appointment for.
> 
> x

My doctors office you don't need an appointment when you do blood test, you can simply walk in and ask for whatever test you like, I'm not sure how yours work though. But Progestrone is typically cd 21. But take it 7dpo. Also go in cycle day 3 to get FSH and LH blood test, If your progestrone comes back low the doctor will probably give you clomid. I will be starting clomid in june, after hubbys sperm test is done, and my HSG.


----------



## cranberry987

I got preg on my 2nd clomid cycle, didnt take any progesterone suppliments but i dont know what my lvls were this month as i was 100% convinced I didnt OV and CBFM gave me no peak so I didnt know when to test.

Even now Im preg I asked my GP who asked a consultant about checking progesterone and supplimenting it, they said that if its low theres nothing they can do (which doesnt sound right to me but it was the consultant) and many women with low prog go on to carry the baby to full term anyway.


----------



## jenniferttc1

cranberry987 said:


> I got preg on my 2nd clomid cycle, didnt take any progesterone suppliments but i dont know what my lvls were this month as i was 100% convinced I didnt OV and CBFM gave me no peak so I didnt know when to test.
> 
> Even now Im preg I asked my GP who asked a consultant about checking progesterone and supplimenting it, they said that if its low theres nothing they can do (which doesnt sound right to me but it was the consultant) and many women with low prog go on to carry the baby to full term anyway.

congrats on the baby! My friend had pcos and suffered with really low progestrone, they said she didn't ovulate that month on clomid but did, and got pregnant. Hers were so low she took progestrone supplements till i think 12 weeks.


----------



## Dazed

Cranberry - that is rubbish about not being able to do anything about low progest. in pregnancy. There are alot of ladies that use suppositories to help boost it.


----------



## cranberry987

I know thats what i thought, but if the hospital say it theres not much I can do.


----------



## Moorebetter

thanks for this post! really helpful. I take my 21 day blood sat, so we will see what mine comes up with. I hope this may be an answer for my case!!! I O every month on my own but just started taking Clomid


----------

